# La demeure du Chaos



## iNano (3 Juillet 2006)

J'espère que je ne suis pas hors-sujet avec ceci... Il s'agit d'une "maison" qui se trouve en banlieue lyonnaise et dont le propriétaire est feru d'art (il est artiste lui-même) : il laisse les artistes s'y exprimer librement et ça donne ce résultat. C'est également le siège de sa société. On aime... ou pas ! Perso je trouve que c'est un lieu extraordinaire (même si je ne l'ai vu qu'en photo jusqu'à présent) ; malheureusement, la "Demeure du Chaos" est menacée d'être detruite par les autorités locales... Où commence la dictature et où s'arrête la liberté ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> la "Demeure du Chaos" est menac&#233;e d'&#234;tre detruite par les autorit&#233;s locales... O&#249; commence la dictature et o&#249; s'arr&#234;te la libert&#233; ?



Ce fut l'objet d'un reportage, il y a quelque temps. Il faut dire que c'est assez gore et que les habitants du petit village sont des personnes d'un certain &#226;ge. Je comprends qu'elles puissent &#234;tre choqu&#233;es par certaines "sculptures", sachant quel est leur v&#233;cu. 
D'un point de vue artistique, au d&#233;but dudit reportage, j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; entre folie cr&#233;atrice et fumisterie, j'emploie le terme "fumisterie" pour &#233;viter de faire une entorse &#224; la charte. Apr&#232;s avoir entendu les propos du personnage, j'ai opt&#233; pour la deuxi&#232;me option. Mais je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas &#234;tre de mon avis.


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

Aie Aie Aie.... Thierry Hermann.

Oh que j'aimerais bien qu'on discute de &#231;a !

Mais pas ici, pas dans ce fil. Parce que, justement, la probl&#233;matique judiciaire de la Demeure du Chaos, c'est "architecture" contre "art".
La municipalit&#233; demande que s'applique &#224; la demeure du chaos les lois et reglements de l'architecture et de l'urbanisme, et Thierry Hermann d&#233;fend sa demeure comme une &#339;uvre.

Le d&#233;bat dans lequel on va n'est donc pas un d&#233;bat d'architecture. Il est un debat sur le statut de l'artiste, et sur le statut de la construction comme &#339;uvre d'art, dans un des pays du monde o&#249; la l&#233;gislation sur la "forme urbaine" est la plus contraignante.

Je propose donc aux modos de cr&#233;er un nouveau fil &#224; partir du post d'iNano. &#199;a vous va ?

A partir de l&#224;, on pourra discuter de ce qui est "construction", et de ce qui est "&#339;uvre", on pourra discuter du statut du patrimoine contemporain, on pourra discuter de qui dit qui est artiste, (le juge, le maire, le Minist&#232;re de la Culture, le proclam&#233; artiste ?).
Parce que derri&#232;re le jugement que l'on peut porter sur la demeure ellle-m&#234;me, ou sur son controvers&#233; promoteur, il faut reconnaitre &#224; Thierry Herman le talent de poser des questions qui fachent. 
La question de la Demeure du Chaos est un concentr&#233; de la probl&#233;matique de l'art contemporain.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Aie Aie Aie.... Thierry Hermann.
> 
> Oh que j'aimerais bien qu'on discute de ça !



Ouvre un fil si tu veux


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2006)

Personnellement, &#224; premi&#232;re vue, l'objet ne m'a gu&#232;re choqu&#233;, mais honn&#234;tement, je plains ceux qui l'ont toute l'ann&#233;e sous leurs fen&#234;tre (sans compter que si ces voisins veulent vendre, il risquent d'avoir du mal).

En fait, je ne pense pas que le d&#233;bat puisse se limiter &#224; "art v/s architecture".


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, &#224; premi&#232;re vue, l'objet ne m'a gu&#232;re choqu&#233;, mais honn&#234;tement, je plains ceux qui l'ont toute l'ann&#233;e sous leurs fen&#234;tre (sans compter que si ces voisins veulent vendre, il risquent d'avoir du mal).
> 
> En fait, je ne pense pas que le d&#233;bat puisse se limiter &#224; "art v/s architecture".


Disons que cela contient d'autres th&#233;matiques, comme "C'est quoi le beau ?", "L'art public est-il compatible avec l'ordre public ?", entre autres...

Maintenant, la question des voisins est assez p&#233;riph&#233;rique. En tout cas, celle de l'esth&#233;tique du voisinage. Car depuis la rue, on ne voit pas grand chose. Quelques protub&#233;rances sur le toit et aux fen&#234;tres. Des "tags" sur le mur...
Le gros des interventions se fait dans la cour et &#224; l'int&#233;rieur. Et les voisins ne voient &#231;a que de loin.

La municipalit&#233; s'appuie essentiellement sur une question de droit : Thierry Herman modifie sa maison sans d&#233;poser de permis de construire. Ce &#224; quoi il r&#233;torque en substance qu'il n'est jamais qu'un "facteur cheval" moderne.

La vraie diff&#233;rencce est dans le d&#233;rangement psychologique. Herman est un provocateur, qui revendique le statut d'artiste. Le facteur cheval revendiquait sa condition d'ouvrier, voir de paysan.
Et Herman est un milliardaire. Il a fait fortune dans les bases de donn&#233;es artistiques (artprice, et d'autres).


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parce que derrière le jugement que l'on peut porter sur la demeure ellle-même, ou sur son controversé promoteur, il faut reconnaitre à Thierry Herman le talent de poser des questions qui fachent.



J'ai bien peur que ces questions aient déjà été posées, tu ne crois pas ? Maintenant, qu'il appuie dessus de tout le poids de son compte en banque, je n'en doute pas 2 secondes  Dans le genre controverse, tu as les love graffitis d'André. Point commun : tout ça me semble invariablement lié, tout de même, à un consumérisme de bon ou mauvais aloi. D'ailleurs Herman insiste bien là-dessus dans sa loghorrée aux échos post nouveau réalisme, mixé avec un peu de facteur Cheval, et assaisonnée de, et c'est là que ça devient amusant, altermondialisme.


----------



## lumai (4 Juillet 2006)

Par rapport &#224; la maison id&#233;ale du facteur cheval, il faut pr&#233;ciser que ce n'est pas une maison "habitable". Il y a quelques cavit&#233;s &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, plus des niches qu'autre chose, un couloir aussi de m&#233;moire et au moins une terrasse. Elle n'a jamais &#233;t&#233;, &#224; ma connaissance, un lieu d'habitation.
Pour ce qui est de la demeure du Chaos, j'avais vu effectivement &#224; l'&#233;poque ce documentaire &#224; son sujet et je ne connais pas plus Thierry Hermann que &#231;a. Ce qui m'avait marqu&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque c'&#233;tait sa volont&#233; avant tout de provoquer et de se servir de cette maison comme d'un outil pour sa d&#233;marche (artistique ? commerciale ? Je ne le connais pas assez pour en juger mais la question peut se poser).


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

Sur le discours, Herman est tr&#232;s fort. C'est, je crois, ce qui l'amuse le plus : se foutre de la gueule des &#233;diles de son village. 
On lui fait son sort une bonne fois pour toutes ? Allez.   Moi, il m'insupporte. J'ai horreur de son discours sur la libert&#233; de l'artiste, venant de quelqu'un qui exploite les &#339;uvres d'art des autres. Je trouve son discours libertaire path&#233;tique (il vit avec deux femmes, c'est scandaleux !  ). Fondamentalement, c'est un warholien. Ce qui l'int&#233;resse n'est pas tant l'art, mais le business qu'il y a autour.

Maintenant, que tout cela ait d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; dit, c'est certain. Mais que tout soit dit en m&#234;me temps, catalys&#233; sur un m&#234;me cas, je ne crois pas. En tout cas pas en France.
Et, en France, le statut de la cr&#233;ation contemporaine est tout de m&#234;me hyper sp&#233;cifique.

Si je caricature &#224; peine, en France, on est un artiste quand on est subventionn&#233;/reconnu par le Minist&#232;re de la Culture, ou par une &#233;quipe subventionn&#233;e par le Minist&#232;re our montrer des "artistes".
Donc le facteur cheval et Picassiette ne sont pas des artistes de leur vivant.
Mais ils ont fait &#339;uvre artistique.
Dans la demeure du Chaos, c'est la question sous-jacente. Est-ce de l'art ? Non, r&#233;pondent en c&#339;ur les riverains. c'est laid, c'est moche, c'est d&#233;gueulasse.
Et voila le juge apppel&#233; &#224; trancher : La demeure doit elle r&#233;pondre aux contraintes de l'urbanisme ou aux contingences de l'art ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sur le discours, Herman est très fort. C'est, je crois, ce qui l'amuse le plus : se foutre de la gueule des édiles de son village.
> On lui fait son sort une bonne fois pour toutes ? Allez.   Moi, il m'insupporte. J'ai horreur de son discours sur la liberté de l'artiste, venant de quelqu'un qui exploite les uvres d'art des autres. Je trouve son discours libertaire pathétique (il vit avec deux femmes, c'est scandaleux !  ). Fondamentalement, c'est un warholien. Ce qui l'intéresse n'est pas tant l'art, mais le business qu'il y a autour.
> 
> Maintenant, que tout cela ait déja été dit, c'est certain. Mais que tout soit dit en même temps, catalysé sur un même cas, je ne crois pas. En tout cas pas en France.
> ...



Je plussoie, ce mec fait peur et il m'insupporte aussi.
Travaillant à Lyon et connaissant un peu les milieux de l'Art, on entends de tous dans les rumeurs du bon comme du mauvais. Mais ayant vu aussi un petit bout de la provocation dont il est capable et dont je ne parlerais pas ici car je risquerais de dire ce qu'on m'a dit plus ou moins de taire et de deux faire sa pub sans le vouloir .... il connait son monde et ses codes et je ne peux même pas dire ce qui me démange la langue car l'on pourrait m'envoyer en diffamation, comme quoi il est bon dans ce qu'il fait. 
Le chao c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le chao c'est pas mon truc.



Moi, si. 
Mais ne parlons pas du bonhomme. De toutes façons, il a des goûts de chio.... puisqu'il mange chez Bocuse dès qu'il peut.
Parlons du statut de sa maison, et de ce qui en découle !


----------



## krystof (4 Juillet 2006)

Vous aurez beau dire, vous aurez beau faire, Chacun sa vie, chacun ses mots

N'empêche que lui, sur les hauteurs de Nice, il a jamais trop été emmerdé me semble-t-il.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

tu as aussi du cot&#233; de roquevaire la maison de celle qui peint, et c'est tr&#232;s bien accept&#233;, en fait j'ai plut&#244;t l'impr&#233;ssion que cette histoire d'urbanisme c'est plut&#244;t un moyen pour les habitants et leurs &#233;lus de jeter le geneur hors de la ville.






autre lien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez beau dire, vous aurez beau faire, Chacun sa vie, chacun ses mots
> 
> N'empêche que lui, sur les hauteurs de Nice, il a jamais trop été emmerdé me semble-t-il.



Tiens, la maison de sonny !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parlons du statut de sa maison, et de ce qui en d&#233;coule !



En r&#233;alit&#233;, je pense qu'il a donn&#233; le b&#226;ton pour se faire battre en contruisant la terrasse en poutres d'acier (rien &#224; voir avec Sonny, quoique :mouais: ). 
Jusque-l&#224;, si j'ai bien suivi, il se contentait d'aller chercher &#224; la "d&#233;charge du coin", un h&#233;lico, une voiture, des mannequins et br&#251;lait, fondait, agglom&#233;rait tout &#231;a fa&#231;on d&#233;charge de luxe. 
La terrasse, elle, est une extension de la maison et pour le coup n'est pas du tout dans le style r&#233;gional. Si tant est qu'il soit d&#233;fini. 

Citation tir&#233;e du site : "s'ins&#233;rer au mieux et au plus t&#244;t dans le paysage physique et psychologique de Saint-Romain." Je ne m'avance pas en disant qu'il va y avoir du travail !


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

Au fait j'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser, l'int&#233;rieur est du m&#234;me acabit


----------



## boddy (4 Juillet 2006)

Saint Romain au Mont d'Or est un petit (même tout petit) village, charmant et typique de la région. C'est vraiment dommage, à mon avis, qu'on laisse de telles choses s'installer n'importe où. De l'art ? Oui, si vous voulez ! Mais dans des lieux artistiques : à Lyon ce n'est pas ce qui manque.
L'Urbanisme : c'est primordiale. Parce que si on commence comme ça, que verrons-nous sur les murs et dans les jardins des particuliers ?


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

Je ne pense pas que les parisiens aiment beaucoup la tour eiffel dans leur village


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Saint Romain au Mont d'Or est un petit (m&#234;me tout petit) village, charmant et typique de la r&#233;gion. C'est vraiment dommage, &#224; mon avis, qu'on laisse de telles choses s'installer n'importe o&#249;. De l'art ? Oui, si vous voulez ! Mais dans des lieux artistiques : &#224; Lyon ce n'est pas ce qui manque.
> L'Urbanisme : c'est primordiale. Parce que si on commence comme &#231;a, que verrons-nous sur les murs et dans les jardins des particuliers ?




Ah, on y est ! Not In My BackYard, comme disent les anglais.
Saint Romain est joli, typique, tout ce que tu veux. Enfin c'est pas une perle, quand m&#234;me. J'ai v&#233;cu vingt ans dans les "pierres dor&#233;es", et il y a dans la vall&#233;e de l'Azergues des villages autrement plus beaux que Saint-Romain au Mont d'Or.
Mais la question n'est m&#234;me pas l&#224;. L'art se pose o&#249; il veut.
Ben a pos&#233; sa maison o&#249; il voulait. Ben est un artiste, on ne lui reproche pas de vivre en artiste. Et puis, Ben est consensuel, grahiquement parlant.
Danielle Jacqui, &#224; Roquevaire, est aussi consensuelle, &#224; sa fa&#231;on. M&#234;me si elle a du batailler dur pour se faire accepter. Mais aujourd'hui, le festival dont sa maison est le pivot attire du monde. Et Roquevaire ne s'en plaint pas.
Si les habitants de St Romain pouvaient faire gicler Hermann, il le ferait. Sauf que le si&#232;ge social de son groupe, Serveur, est &#224; Saint Romain....  
Ils sont tellement &#233;nerv&#233;s qu'ils n'arrivent pas &#224; profiter des 120 000 visiteurs que la maison attirent &#224; l'ann&#233;e...

Si l'art ne doit vivre que dans les lieux artistiques, alors il n'est qu'une branlicotade de plus. L'art existe l&#224; o&#249; il est. La maison Picassiette, tous les voisins trouvaient &#231;a au pire laid et inutile, au mieux loufoque et charmant. Aujourd'hui, elle est dans le livre d'&#233;ducation civique de ma fille, au chapitre Protection du Patrimoine, &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la cath&#233;drale de Chartres.

L'art ne d&#233;pend pas d'un point de vue esth&#233;tique. C'est l&#224; son paradoxe.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

C'est de toute fa&#231;on le futur de tout oeuvre d&#233;rangeante, d'&#234;tre catalogu&#233;e et visit&#233;e 

nb: A moins de d&#233;truire sa maison et de l'exposer en pots, dans ce cas l&#224; l'art est maitris&#233; dans sa dur&#233;e, les visiteurs ne pouvant voir que les reste de l'oeuvre, au moins le cr&#233;ateur choisi les morceaux &#224; donner en p&#226;ture aux vautours. la destruction entraine l'intemporalit&#233; de la maison


----------



## boddy (4 Juillet 2006)

Certe, mais l'art est fait pour être vu et non être imposé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on y est ! Not In My BackYard, comme disent les anglais.
> Saint Romain est joli, typique, tout ce que tu veux. Enfin c'est pas une perle, quand même. J'ai vécu vingt ans dans les "pierres dorées", et il y a dans la vallée de l'Azergues des villages autrement plus beaux que Saint-Romain au Mont d'Or.



ça c'est sur ! ça fait d'ailleurs bizarre d'entendre parler de ma contrée natale dans un fil parlant d'art sur un forum d'origine suisse. Parenthèse fermée.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si les habitants de St Romain pouvaient faire gicler Hermann, il le ferait. Sauf que le siège social de son groupe, Serveur, est à Saint Romain....



Là est tout le problème si problème il y a ...



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'art ne dépend pas d'un point de vue esthétique. C'est là son paradoxe.



Il en découle quand même qu'il gêne et qu'il est bien difficile de parler de sa demaure du chao sans parler du bonhomme. Mais soit essayons, je me demande quand même si sa provocation première n'est pas d'avoir fait "son oeuvre" dans ce lieu là, dans cette région là. D'une c'était à ma connaissance, un patrimoine et beaucoup pensent qu'il l'a détérioré .... De deux, la région est frileuse en matière de "nouveauté". On est dans la région lyonnaise, assez bourgeoise et fière d'elle même et de son patrimoine, de sa tradition (enfin c'est ce que je ressens). Aurait il été autant remarqué vers Paris ou dans le Sud? 
Cette demeure n'a pas l'air aussi chaleureuse que les autres en photos, avec couleurs chatoyantes ect... Ne serais ce pas un produit typiquement lyonnais ? Et par là ne serais t'il pas finalement complètement intégré dans le paysage psychologique de Saint Romain ? ....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> Certe, mais l'art est fait pour être vu et non être imposé.


Je ne pense pas.
Si l'art ne dérange pas, est accepté par tous, bref est consensuel, est-ce encore de l'art ?
N'y a-t-il pas dans l'art une notion fondamentale de _nature dérangeante_*

Je me souviens de ma perplexité, au musée d'art moderne de San-Francisco, devant un immense rectangle noir avec une tâche rouge dans un coin.
Une partie de l'artistique de ce genre d'oeuvre n'est-il pas de me mettre (enfin moi... En tant que type lambda, pas moi en particulier) en face de questionnements sur l'art, sur le beau, sur l'utile ?

Si la beautée est dans l'oeil de celui qui regarde, l'art est dans son cerveau.

Alors, artistique la maison du chaos ?
Au vu des réactions qu'elle suscite, oui.
Faut-il pour autant ne pas l'abatre ?
Là, pas si sûr - si une composante de l'art est d'induire au questionnement, une autre à mon sens (désolé rezba) tient au beau.
La regarder comme une oeuvre éphémère - mais une oeuvre d'art a-t-elle vocation à durer ?

Domage collatéral : comment distinguer l'artiste du fumiste, du roublard habile déguiseur de n'importe quoi ?

Je ne sais pas.

* je ne parle pas de provocation. Il ne suffit pas de "choquer le bourgeois" pour être un artiste. Je parle de cette propriété de certaines oeuvres de vous forcer au questionnement, de vous sortir des ornières quotidiennes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on y est ! Not In My BackYard, comme disent les anglais.
> Saint Romain est joli, typique, tout ce que tu veux. Enfin c'est pas une perle, quand m&#234;me. J'ai v&#233;cu vingt ans dans les "pierres dor&#233;es", et il y a dans la vall&#233;e de l'Azergues des villages autrement plus beaux que Saint-Romain au Mont d'Or.
> Mais la question n'est m&#234;me pas l&#224;. L'art se pose o&#249; il veut.
> Ben a pos&#233; sa maison o&#249; il voulait. Ben est un artiste, on ne lui reproche pas de vivre en artiste. Et puis, Ben est consensuel, grahiquement parlant.
> ...



En gros, n'importe quelle production un peu d&#233;cal&#233;e serait de l'art dans la mesure o&#249; elle pourrait rapporter un peu d'argent &#224; la commune qui l'abrite... Tout sauf l'uniformit&#233;, en somme ? 
S&#233;rieusement, je ne pense pas que le probl&#232;me ou la solution soit l&#224;. Si l'art existe l&#224; o&#249; il est, il existe surtout dans la mesure o&#249; celui qui cr&#233;e ne saurait vivre sans cela et l&#224; ce n'est pas une question d'argent. Or, le probl&#232;me avec Ehrmann (m&#234;me si les noms n'ont pas d'orthographe, apparemment celui-ci s'&#233;crit comme &#231;a) c'est que sa maison ne semble pas &#234;tre de l'ordre de cette n&#233;cessit&#233; l&#224;. &#199;a sent trop le marketing genre Disneyland version gore.


----------



## N°6 (4 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut l'objet d'un reportage, il y a quelque temps. Il faut dire que c'est assez gore et que les habitants du petit village sont des personnes d'un certain &#226;ge. Je comprends qu'elles puissent &#234;tre choqu&#233;es par certaines "sculptures", sachant quel est leur v&#233;cu.
> D'un point de vue artistique, au d&#233;but dudit reportage, j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; entre folie cr&#233;atrice et fumisterie, j'emploie le terme "fumisterie" pour &#233;viter de faire une entorse &#224; la charte. Apr&#232;s avoir entendu les propos du personnage, j'ai opt&#233; pour la deuxi&#232;me option. Mais je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas &#234;tre de mon avis.



J'ai vu ce reportage et je suis de ton avis. J'ai trouv&#233; le personnage d&#233;testable, l'esth&#233;tique fortement discutable et le concept  peu convainquant.  

&#199;a ram&#232;ne au probl&#232;me de l'art dans la rue. Sortir l'art d'un certain &#233;litisme et permettre &#224; tous de pouvoir y acc&#233;der, soit, mais peut-on le faire au m&#233;pris des lois et sans concertation pr&#233;alable. 
Jusqu'o&#249; peut-on imposer aux autres ses propres choix esth&#233;tiques au nom de la libert&#233; artistique ? L'art peut-il &#234;tre consid&#233;r&#233; dans certains cas comme un acte de violence, une agression ?

Finalement, ces questions rejoignent aussi celles qui ont pu secouer l'actualit&#233; autour de la libert&#233; d'expression ou de la la&#239;cit&#233;...

Et pour quitter l'art et revenir un peu sur le terrain de l'urbanisme, quid du chaos qui borde la plupart de nos villes, d&#233;sidentifi&#233;es dans un fatras globalisant de panneaux, d'enseignes, de palettes et de t&#244;les ondul&#233;es standardis&#233;es... 
Peu d'&#233;lus s'en indignent.


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

En fait le probl&#232;me du gar&#231;on, c'est que d'un cot&#233; j'ai une approche de l'art totale &#224; savoir que toute entrave &#224; l'art le rend par d&#233;finition mineur, prisonnier et donc d&#233;natur&#233;, bref bris&#233; et sans message.
Si j'applique donc ce raisonnement &#224; notre ami, il est donc libre de faire ce qu'il veux &#233;tant donn&#233; que cette libert&#233; est le fondement m&#234;me de sa cr&#233;ation.

Maintenant si je temp&#232;re cette position par mes gouts personnels, je n'aime pas ce qu'il fait car la provocation prends le pas sur l'expression, la forme prends le pas sur le fond, le vecteur sur l'id&#233;e.

Sur ce imm&#233;diatement je mod&#232;re ma pens&#233;e en me faisant remarquer que je suis le propre censeur de mes convictions, voir m&#234;me que mon esprit n'est pas assez ouvert pour apprecier cet art qui peux tout simplement &#234;tre trop en avance sur son temps, et l'art peux n'&#234;tre que le vecteur sans necessairement avori de sens premier, c'est &#231;a l'id&#233;e d'ailleurs dans ce cas.

Cette mod&#233;ration aboutissant &#224; un renvoi vers une ouverte totale de l'art, bref je tourne en rond.

Afin donc que les choses soient carr&#233;es il faut arreter de tourner en rond, et donc par pur autoritarisme envers moi m&#234;me je pense donc que sur le coup notre ami, il en fait un peu trop

moaaaaala


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En fait le problème du garçon, c'est que d'un coté j'ai une approche de l'art totale à savoir que toute entrave à l'art le rend par définition mineur, prisonnier et donc dénaturé, bref brisé et sans message.
> Si j'applique donc ce raisonnement à notre ami, il est donc libre de faire ce qu'il veux étant donné que cette liberté est le fondement même de sa création.



Dis donc, ça pourrait mener loin, ta conception de l'art, le jour où un quelconque Benlavelinge se prendra de l'idée artistique de remodeler une rame de métro façon RER station St Michel, on risque de voir arriver des tas de gens qui ne "comprennent rien à l'art"


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2006)

Pour l'instant &#231;a va


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2006)

*Et moi qui naïvement pensait*
qu'on allait parler ici du repère de la Horde.


----------



## joanes (5 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et moi qui naïvement pensait*
> qu'on allait parler ici du repère de la Horde.



Ah... toi aussi tu cherches   

Sinon pour les considérations sur art et patrimoine, promis je m'y met demain:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2006)

petites précisions
- le gars s'appelle pas Herman mais Thierry Ehrmann
-Quelque soit sa démarche ( ou sa technique de com ) c'est aussi un homme d'affaires:
il est pété de fric ( il fut un moment  classé dans les 500 premières fortunes professionnelles de France)
A une époque Bernard Arnault( LVMH)- par ailleurs amateur d'art contemporain et mécène-  était actionnaire d'Artprice et  au conseil d'administration ( il l'est peut être toujours)


et un détail 
il y a persistance de la comparaison entre les démarches du facteur Cheval et celle d'Erhmann  ou plus exactement de leurs  perceptions par... les journalistes
( dont apparement fort peu ont ne serait ce que parcouru une quelconque " histoire de l'art" chapitre Art Brut ) :mouais: 
Cheval était un petit employé fauché autodidacte, rien n'indique une recherche volontaire de la provoc 
( en passant, à son époque, le Ministère de la Culture n'existait pas,  c'est venu plus tard, sous les impulsions d'Anthonioz et Malraux)
Erhmann lui c'est plus compliqué ( et fait intervenir plusieurs artistes)

Est ce de l'Art ou du cochon?
( oui je sais , facile mais j'avais envie)  
Débat sans fin
Ce qu'on remarque c'est que ca fait réagir
Ce qui pour certains peut faire partie des objectifs de la démarche, que celle ci  soit artistique ou... commerciale.


----------



## joanes (5 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> " histoire de l'art" chapitre Art Brut ) :mouais:
> 
> Est ce de l'Art ou du cochon?



Les chapitres dont tu parles de l'histoire de l'art (quel ouvrage d'ailleurs) sont-ils pour toi l'ultime légitimation de l'oeuvre d'art. Ou plutôt : faut-il s'inscrire dans l'histoire de l'art (officielle ou non, mais en tout cas reconnue ou écrite par des historiens, spécialistes de l'art reconnus) pour qu'une création soit considérée comme de l'art ??

Bref, pour revenir au fond (à ce que je pense être le fond du débat, mais les avis peuvent diverger bien sûr  ) : qu'est ce qui fait qu'une oeuvre, objet, création, geste etc... est considérée comme une oeuvre d'art ? Deuxième question : à partir de quel moment peut-on considérer qu'une "oeuvre", objet ou bâtiment, fait parti du patrimoine et doit être à ce titre protégé?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2006)

c'est exactement ca
Qu'est ce qui d&#233;finit l'art?
Qui l&#233;gitime?
Et concernant  la protection-pr&#233;servation idem

J'ai pas de r&#233;ponse, c'est un d&#233;bat qui dure depuis la nuit des temps, et je ne crois pas qu'l existe une r&#233;ponse universelle.
(Tant mieux d'ailleurs)


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> c'est exactement ca
> Qu'est ce qui définit l'art?
> Qui légitime?
> Et concernant  la protection-préservation idem
> ...



D'ailleurs les Bouddhas de Bâmiyân ne se posent plus la question.


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Erhmann lui c'est plus compliqu&#233; ( et fait intervenir plusieurs artistes)


Pour tout vous dire, derri&#232;re le peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t artistique que je trouve dans sa d&#233;marche, je suis profond&#233;ment int&#233;ress&#233; par sa posture.
Erhmann est riche. Tr&#232;s. Il d&#233;cide de se proclamer artiste. Et m&#233;c&#232;ne d'artistes. Car effectivement, il invite dans sa "demeure" de nombreux artistes "patent&#233;s". R&#233;cemment, il co-organisait une des soir&#233;es des Nuits sonores. Il avait fait venir une bonne vingtaine de membres de la cr&#232;me mondiale des taggeurs-grapheurs.
Bref, il est riche, et n'a besoin de personne pour financer ses projets. Il est &#224; la fois le cr&#233;ateur et le m&#233;c&#232;ne.
Donc il se place hors de la logique qui est celle de l'Etat culturel depuis Malraux, justement. Il n'a pas besoin de l'_imprimatur_ minist&#233;rielle, il n'a pas besoin de passer par "l'administration du beau et du bien" pour se faire reconnaitre dans le champ artistique.
Et en faisant &#231;a, il dynamite le syst&#232;me de reconnaissance de la cr&#233;ation artistique.

Et comme il ne s'arr&#234;te pas l&#224;, et qu'il a les moyens d'appuyer l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a fait vraiment mal, il ne se contente pas de mettre en question la labellisation artistique officielle, il s'attaque au patrimoine et &#224; l'urbanisme. Il ne veut pas que sa maison soit class&#233;e, elle serait fig&#233;e. Il veut que le juge reconnaisse la d&#233;marche cr&#233;atrice, et l'exempte des regles de l'urbanisme, comme le Minist&#232;re de la Culture s'exempte des r&#232;gles patrimoniales et urbanistiques lorsqu'il le souhaite (Beaubourg est construit en contradiction avec toutes les r&#232;gles d'urbanisme et de protection du patrimoine, par exemple. Et la fontaine de Nikki de Saint Phalle qui est devant aussi. Et le d&#244;me de l'Op&#233;ra de Lyon, et tant d'autres....).

Il pose donc une question vitale : un artiste qui ne d&#233;pend pas des subsides du Minist&#232;re de la Culture a-t-il les m&#234;mes droits qu'un artiste qui en d&#233;pend, qui lui doit son existence mat&#233;rielle ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs les Bouddhas de Bâmiyân ne se posent plus la question.


Ainsi que pas mal  d'autres oeuvres détruites au cours des siecles  lors de guerres pillages etc.
( par accident , ignorance , ou pire sciemment )


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bref, il est riche, et n'a besoin de personne pour financer ses projets. Il est à la fois le créateur et le mécène.
> Donc il se place hors de la logique qui est celle de l'Etat culturel depuis Malraux, justement. Il n'a pas besoin de l'_imprimatur_ ministérielle, il n'a pas besoin de passer par "l'administration du beau et du bien" pour se faire reconnaitre dans le champ artistique.
> Et en faisant ça, il dynamite le système de reconnaissance de la création artistique.



 Il ne faut rien exagèrer quand même ! Se faire reconnaître en payant, il n'y a que lui pour croire que c'est de la reconnaissance  Un artiste qui paye lui-même son exposition n'est par définition par moins valable qu'un autre sans doute, je te le concède, mais je ne me demande pas pouquoi Lulu.com a du succès auprès des écrivains du dimanche. S'il est reconnu uniquement par ses invités, je ne vois pas en quoi il est reconnu !  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et comme il ne s'arrête pas là, et qu'il a les moyens d'appuyer là où ça fait vraiment mal, il ne se contente pas de mettre en question la labellisation artistique officielle, il s'attaque au patrimoine et à l'urbanisme. Il ne veut pas que sa maison soit classée, elle serait figée. Il veut que le juge reconnaisse la démarche créatrice, et l'exempte des regles de l'urbanisme, comme le Ministère de la Culture s'exempte des règles patrimoniales et urbanistiques lorsqu'il le souhaite (Beaubourg est construit en contradiction avec toutes les règles d'urbanisme et de protection du patrimoine, par exemple. Et la fontaine de Nikki de Saint Phalle qui est devant aussi. Et le dôme de l'Opéra de Lyon, et tant d'autres....).
> 
> Il pose donc une question vitale : un artiste qui ne dépend pas des subsides du Ministère de la Culture a-t-il les mêmes droits qu'un artiste qui en dépend, qui lui doit son existence matérielle ?



Pour la réponse, voir plus haut  Non, dans la mesure où son auto-financement ne lui donne aucune autre légitimité que la sienne propre et cela ne suffit pas.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2006)

vous êtes tous les deux dans le vrai
-Avoir la reconnaissance  de piques assiettes n'est pas le nec plus ultra
( seraiit-ce la reconnaissance du ventre ?  )

-Cette démarche déborde le cadre institutionnel classique et par certains cotés met les pieds dans le plat ( de  mignardises culturo mondaines " entre -nous") du systeme tout en l'utilisant ( technique classique d'agit prop)



D'ailleurs c'est quoi la vraie reconnaissance?

 On retombe, de fait,  sur la question épineuse de la  définition d'une oeuvre...


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> .... plein de trucs interessants....


En fait depuis je crois la naissance de l'art, il y &#224; provocation, (sauf peut &#234;tre dans les arts premiers, ou ce n'est m&#234;me pas consid&#233;r&#233; par l'artiste comme art mais simplement comme expression, vecteur de communication au m&#234;me titre que la parole ou les &#233;crits.)
maintenant est ce que la provocation est voulue et source de l'oeuvre, j'en doute, je penche plut&#244;t qu'elle est la cons&#233;quence d'un esprit ouvert, diff&#233;rent et qui donc de fait devient provocante, la tour eiffel, les tableaux bleus de klein, l'infante de picasso etaient provocants, de par leur existence, r&#233;sultat d'un cheminement intelectuel plut&#244;t qu'un but premier (enfin amha).




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A partir de l&#224;, le champs est vaste, et l'art contemporain sera toujours confront&#233; &#224; des profanes crisp&#233;s et obtus balayant toute id&#233;e de d&#233;bat vu que _Picasso c'est un monospace climatis&#233; et que Picasso le peintre y savait pas dessiner et que ma fille de quat' ans e' fait pareil._
> :afraid:


   oui j'en ai beaucoup des comme &#231;a autour de moi, tiens sert moi en un autre garri 




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Concernant l'Art et l'urbanisme, si vous saviez les ennemis que peut avoir encore aujourd'hui la Maison Radieuse de Le Corbusier &#224; Rez&#233; pr&#232;s de Nantes... !


elle est surnom&#233;e la maison du fada &#224; marseille, mais maintenant il y a la queue pour y vivre dedans, le corbusier &#224; r&#233;alis&#233; &#224; glasgow deux bat&#238;ments, l'un des deux abrite l'ecole d'architecture, on y retrouve la chemin&#233;e de bateau au sommet et les el&#232;ves y tiennent &#224; leur building.

En fait tout le monde pensait que le corbusier r&#233;alisait des bat&#238;ments, quand lui contruisait des paquebots pos&#233;s dans la ville, all&#233;gorie de la mer pour ses bat&#238;ments de b&#233;ton.


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout vous dire, derrière le peu d'intérêt artistique que je trouve dans sa démarche, je suis profondément intéressé par sa posture.


tout pareil



> Erhmann est riche. Très. Il décide de se proclamer artiste. Et mécène d'artistes. Car effectivement, il invite dans sa "demeure" de nombreux artistes "patentés". Récemment, il co-organisait une des soirées des Nuits sonores. Il avait fait venir une bonne vingtaine de membres de la crème mondiale des taggeurs-grapheurs.
> Bref, il est riche, et n'a besoin de personne pour financer ses projets. Il est à la fois le créateur et le mécène.


il s'inspire en cela par exemple de ce que les époux maeght, qui eux aussi étaient riches on fait dans le sud de la france, la où je vois divergence, c'est dans le manque d'inspiration artistique qui induit par un jeu de balance une exageration de la provocation, en d'autres termes , le manque de démarche artistique, de créativité, de vrai talent, fait naître une surenchère visuelle qui conduit à cette maison du chaos.
dans la maison des maeght il y avait une vraie experience artistique, un moment unique pour beaucoup d'artistes, qui par le confort matériel apporté par l'accueil des maegt on pu pleinement s'exprimer délivré des contraintes quotidiènnes, (un rapport mecène artiste  somme toute, commes l'etaient les chatelains avec les troubatours et autres voyageurs)  

mais ces mécènes apportaient le logis et couvert, l'artiste produisait pour prendre une image quelque peu moyenageuse, dans le cas présent, les artistes présent servent un dessein, celui de leur mècéne, à force de diriger la liberté vers le chaos, l'on aboutit à l'ordre, je peindrais bien une nature morte, ou un champs de tournesol sur sa maison moi 




> ...Donc il se place hors de la logique qui est celle de l'Etat culturel depuis Malraux, justement. Il n'a pas besoin de l'_imprimatur_ ministérielle, il n'a pas besoin de passer par "l'administration du beau et du bien" pour se faire reconnaitre dans le champ artistique.
> Et en faisant ça, il dynamite le système de reconnaissance de la création artistique.
> 
> Et comme il ne s'arrête pas là, et qu'il a les moyens d'appuyer là où ça fait vraiment mal, il ne se contente pas de mettre en question la labellisation artistique officielle, il s'attaque au patrimoine et à l'urbanisme. Il ne veut pas que sa maison soit classée, elle serait figée. Il veut que le juge reconnaisse la démarche créatrice, et l'exempte des regles de l'urbanisme, comme le Ministère de la Culture s'exempte des règles patrimoniales et urbanistiques lorsqu'il le souhaite (Beaubourg est construit en contradiction avec toutes les règles d'urbanisme et de protection du patrimoine, par exemple. Et la fontaine de Nikki de Saint Phalle qui est devant aussi. Et le dôme de l'Opéra de Lyon, et tant d'autres....).
> ...


Il est possible aussi dans sa démarche logique de provocation, qu'étant lassé de voir sa provocation rangée comme futur détour dans un guide touristique quelconque il ai voulu franchir les limites physiques de sa résidence pour etendre sa démarche à la rue et rendre vivante la provocation, comme une coulée de lave maitrisée que les touristes peuvent photographier avec le volcan en arrière plan, et quelques souvenirs en plastique pour la famille, je caricature mais beaucoup d'oeuvres finissent de la sorte.
Il à alors prolongé la coulée de lave en dehors de son lit et déboule dans la ville qui de facto se sent menacées, la menace etant amha le but premier de sa démarche


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos sais-tu à quand remonte l'idée farfelue pour un artisan de signer son uvre ?
> Je crois savoir (mais si je me trompe je serai ravi d'en savoir plus !) que c'est *Gislebertus*, un sculpteur qui a travaillé sur la cathédrâle d'Autun et la basilique de Vézelay, au XIIème siècle, qui le premier a signé ce qu'il avait créé, affirmant ainsi la conscience qu'il avait du caractère unique et de la spécificité de son acte.
> :love:
> Autrement dit, il y a très peu de temps : c'est bien plus récent que les arts premiers.


Ah tiens ? non je ne connasse pas 
C'est aussi à cette époque que sont nées les corporations menusiers, architectes, et francs maçons (etc) qui allaient de chantiers en chantiers, qui à leur manières signaient leur oeuvre (les signes sur les poutres de bois attestent de ces "signatures" de l'époque).

A ce propos, j'ai discuté en 2000 avec un aborigène dans le bush, pas un de ce qui se peigne pour les touristes, un abo qui vit dans le bush avec sa tribu, il fait des molos (didjeridoo) et ne peint que deux motifs, une graine en forme de bulbe et un poisson, il n'a pas conscience de faire de l'art, alors que nous autres les blancs d'europe consideront cette forme d'expression comme de l'art, il peint ces motifs car c'est sa représentation, sa signature en sorte, et il ne peux pas peindre autre choses, c'est impossible pour lui, alors que des jeunes aborigènes eux peignent pour peindre des motifs issus de leur tribu certe mais sans réelle connection avec leur esprit, ce sont des artistes, mais les aborigènes ne comprennent pas cette démarche car il n'y a pas d'utilité à dessiner un message qui n'est pas le tien, donc il ne se sent pas artiste, alors que lui attribuons largement de titre, nous considerons ici ses peintures comme des oeuvres alors que ne sont que des armoiries 


pardon pour la digression, revenons au sujet


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il pose donc une question vitale : un artiste qui ne dépend pas des subsides du Ministère de la Culture a-t-il les mêmes droits qu'un artiste qui en dépend, qui lui doit son existence matérielle ?



J'ai l'impression que c'est une question est française : l'exception culturelle.
Tu voudrais dire par là que l'art ou la culture subventionnée ne serais qu'une histoire de dossiers montée par des chargées de communication essayant de coller à des contraintes contradictoires et donc souvent iréalisable. Ce qui du coup ne fais que renforcer cette impression de copinage ... voire la légitimer.

L'art subventionné par le service publique : donc pour le bien de la population, c'est leurs impôts (ou pour un quelconque rayonnement d'une ville en particulier)

contre

l'art pour l'art. Pas d'utilité publique (et dans les faits souvent en fait).

Mais dans le cas de Hermann c'est quand même une histoire de gros sous ....
Tous les artistes ne sont pas des Hermann.


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut rien exag&#232;rer quand m&#234;me ! Se faire reconna&#238;tre en payant, il n'y a que lui pour croire que c'est de la reconnaissance  Un artiste qui paye lui-m&#234;me son exposition n'est par d&#233;finition par moins valable qu'un autre sans doute, je te le conc&#232;de, mais je ne me demande pas pouquoi Lulu.com a du succ&#232;s aupr&#232;s des &#233;crivains du dimanche. S'il est reconnu uniquement par ses invit&#233;s, je ne vois pas en quoi il est reconnu !
> 
> 
> 
> Pour la r&#233;ponse, voir plus haut  Non, dans la mesure o&#249; son auto-financement ne lui donne aucune autre l&#233;gitimit&#233; que la sienne propre et cela ne suffit pas.



En la mati&#232;re, les gens qui reconnnaissent le caract&#232;re artistique de la demeure du chaos ne s'arr&#234;tent pas au cercle des potes d'Erhmann. Il y a l&#224; tout le gratin du pop art, de l'art num&#233;rique et du "nouvel art brut". &#199;a s'appelle la reconnaissance du milieu. L&#224; dessus, il n'y a aujourd'hui plus de d&#233;bat, et m&#234;me la DRAC Rh&#244;ne-Alpes l'a adoub&#233;.
Et l&#224;-dessus encore, vous vous trompez. Il n'y a pas de supercherie, dans la demeure du chaos, ce n'est pas que du flan. C'est une toute autre fa&#231;on d'utiliser les supports, de les m&#233;langer, de faire intervenir les artistes. Mais c'est une d&#233;marche artistique pleine et enti&#232;re. Qu'elle plaise est un autre probl&#232;me, un jugement de valeur esth&#233;tique. 
La d&#233;marche a l'air compl&#232;tement marketing ? Et alors ? C'est Warhol qui a invent&#233; le business-art. Ou l'art-business. Et ses disciples ont suivi. Keith Haring fut reconnu par les objets de merchandising qu'il cr&#233;ait. Et encore, il touche rien sur les smileys. 



			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> L'art subventionn&#233; par le service publique : donc pour le bien de la population, c'est leurs imp&#244;ts (ou pour un quelconque rayonnement d'une ville en particulier)
> 
> contre
> 
> l'art pour l'art. Pas d'utilit&#233; publique (et dans les faits souvent en fait).


Non, non, ce n'est pas comme &#231;a que &#231;a se d&#233;coupe. En France, depuis la cr&#233;ation du Minist&#232;re de la Culture par Andr&#233; Malraux, l'Etat, par le biais de ce minist&#232;re, dit ce qui est bien ou ce qui n'est pas bien. Ce qui est beau et ce qui n'est pas beau. Et le label d&#233;cern&#233; par l'&#233;tat vaut preuve de qualit&#233; artistique. L'Etat se place du c&#244;t&#233; de l'art pour l'art. Il dit ce qu'est l'Art.
Et ce n'est pas tant pour le bien de la population que pour la grandeur de la nation (ce qui est tout autre chose).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Keith Haring fut reconnu par les objets de merchandising qu'il créait. Et encore, il touche rien sur les smileys.



Pitin©, Roberto a eu chaud, là !


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2006)

Je savais bien que tu &#233;tais mort !


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2006)

Le blanc, je le bois, je le lis pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a l&#224; tout le gratin du pop art, de l'art num&#233;rique et du "nouvel art brut". &#199;a s'appelle la reconnaissance du milieu. L&#224; dessus, il n'y a aujourd'hui plus de d&#233;bat, et m&#234;me la DRAC Rh&#244;ne-Alpes l'a adoub&#233;.



Tu ne m'en veux pas si je reste sur ma position  
Pour moi &#231;a demeure, c'est le cas de le dire, de la supercherie et ce n'est pas, dans mon id&#233;e, une question d'esth&#233;tique mais pr&#233;cis&#233;ment de personnage. Il surfe sur une vague qui fait de l'art quelque chose que la majorit&#233; des gens ne supportent plus de voir en peinture et auquel ils ne comprennent rien. M&#234;me les galeries n'arrivent plus &#224; savoir si elles doivent exposer le socle ou la sculpture. 
C'est un peu le m&#234;me principe pour les gens que l'on voit passer sur internet et qui s'empilent des lignes de codes pour faire un travail honn&#234;te et un gars qui vend un site tout fait pour dix fois le prix de ce qu'il vaut. Il y aura toujours des gens tr&#232;s dans le vent pour d&#233;fendre ce genre de fumisterie. Je trouve que &#231;a ne l&#233;gitime rien. 
Que la DRAC s'incline c'est encore une autre histoire... On en connait des artistes expos&#233;s ou subventionn&#233;s qui, quelques ann&#233;es apr&#232;s, sont repartis travailler chez Macdo. 
Tu sais, comme moi, qu'il y a toujours des artistes pour aller faire la queue &#224; TF1 pour soutenir la Starac et dire &#224; une chanteuse, plus proche de la casserole que de la diva, qu'elle chante comme une merveille. Je ne t'apprends rien. &#199;a aussi "&#199;a s'appelle la reconnaissance du milieu."  Bref Warhol a bon dos, et il en porte des "artistes", le pauvre !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2006)

Ahh , on devait bien sûr y venir 
La trilogie Art - Argent -Pouvoir

Souvent lié mais pas toujours.
En regardant un peu l'histoire on s'apercoit que la notion d'artiste - au sens contemporain de créateur plus ou moins libre -ne va pas de soi.
Longtemps un "artiste" était au service d'une structure ( de pouvoir, une communauté etc)
Par exemple , en Occident , ces oeuvres que nous admiront étaient commanditées et payées ( et avec un cahier des charges), par un pouvoir (souvent l'Eglise). 
Un artiste bossait "pour X" 
( pas pour lui)


Ce n'est somme toute qu'assez recemment qu'un artiste a pu 
-choisir son sujet et sa manière
-et par exemple peindre/sculpter/composer etc AVANT de songer à la transaction , quand il y songe.

l'Etat ( Francais) et Ministère de la Culture  définissant les critères?
Pas sûr. De moins en moins sûr.
Central , certainement.
Un rôle déteminant, par des politiques d'achats, de nominations de tel ou tel conservateur , soutien plus ou moins ouvert à tel ou tel courant , subventions, connivences divers etc

Il y a aussi d'autres intervenants , puissants , de plus en plus puissants.
Il y a entre autre  cette mysterieuse entité appelée " Marché de l'Art "
( et non pas Marchais de larron comme disait Krasu).
La puissance de cette "chose" aux contours si flous se voit lors de certaines  ventes. Il est alors parfois très difficile à un Etat ( français ou autre) de  jouer à armes égales. Largué. Là ce n'est plus du tout lui le moteur.

Par ailleurs un des effets pervers de cette "course de côtes"   
c'est son aspect artificiel concernant certains artistes ( pas tous loin de là)
Tel artiste avec une côte soudainement  énorme , expo dans des institutions , connivences Etat-marchands d'art , puis baisse de côte , dédain , jusqu'au prochain tour.


Ceci dit , ce "marché" ne maitrise pas tout , loin de là
Il y a beaucoup d'artistes qui sont dans une démarche autre, moins mercantile, voire des galieristes qui sont d'authentiques amateurs d'art  et soutiennent leurs poulains et ne sont  pas seulement des marchands "d'investissement" comme on les caricatuure un peu vite.
A ce titre d'ailleurs certaines pages "Art" dans nos magazines sont risibles : on croirait lire l'Expansion ou Valeurs Actuelles !


----------



## katelijn (5 Juillet 2006)

Compte rendu du ColloqueL'art contemporain: ordres et désordres de 1997


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, ce n'est pas comme ça que ça se découpe. En France, depuis la création du Ministère de la Culture par André Malraux, l'Etat, par le biais de ce ministère, dit ce qui est bien ou ce qui n'est pas bien. Ce qui est beau et ce qui n'est pas beau. Et le label décerné par l'état vaut preuve de qualité artistique. L'Etat se place du côté de l'art pour l'art. Il dit ce qu'est l'Art.
> Et ce n'est pas tant pour le bien de la population que pour la grandeur de la nation (ce qui est tout autre chose).



Mais le label DRAC est plus décerné parce que l'artiste est économiquement viable et beaucoup moins parcequ'il propose une démarche artistique intéressante .... Il y a bien des experts DRAC (bénévoles) nommés pour aller voir les artistes et leur production mais dans les faits (dans le mileu du théâtre mais j'imagine que c'est pareil dans les autres arts) leur avis n'est pas décisionnel juste consultatif, et ces experts s'en plaignent : ils ont un peu l'impression de servir à rien.
L'Art pour l'art, mais l'Etat n'a pas définit esthètiquement l'art, il l'a définit économiquement : "toi tu fais de l'art parce que je te subventionne et je te subventionne parce que tu t'en sors déjà pas mal économiquement". 
Alors il manquerait plus qu'il subventionne Hermann ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

J'ai lu ce débat riche et intéressant, et qui m'a fait découvrir cette "demeure du Chaos". Je me suis surtout arrêté à la position sociale du maître des lieux. A vous lire, je ne pense pas qu'il soit comparable au facteur Cheval, Picassiette etc.

1 - Parce que ces précédents étaient des "gens de peu", jamais reconnus de leur vivant par les institutions. Eux ils ont fait çà "dans leur coin", seuls, mûs par on ne sait quel désir ou instinct créatif. Cheval était facteur, Raymond Isidore alias Picassiette était un quasi-marginal. Bref ces individus étaient réellement en marge, c'est-à-dire socialement parlant, n'avaient pas fait d'études, ne connaissaient personne du "monde de l'art". Leur reconnaissance publique fut post-mortem. Il en va tout autrement de votre bonhomme Erhmann qui est non seulement riche mais semble, à vous lire, parfaitement maîtriser les codes de la "société du spectacle" et les arcanes de l'art contemporain.

2 - Cheval et consorts ont fait leur oeuvre par eux-mêmes, créateurs marginaux ou naïfs, et puis qu'importe les classifications ! Or Erhmann se positionne tant comme artiste que comme mécène. Ce qui est une différence de taille.

3 - Concernant l'aspect urbanistique et d'aménagement de l'espace, par rapport à des oeuvres comme celles de Cheval ou Picassiette, je renvoie aux travaux du paysagiste Bernard LASSUS sur les "habitants-paysagistes". Lassus a réalisé une enquête approfondie en découvrant des petits frères de Cheval ou de Picassiette. C'est sur la métaphorisation de l'espace générant de telles créations qu'il a travaillé. Il a théorisé à ce sujet en créant le concept de "démesurable", particulièrement à propos de Charles Pecqueur. 
Ces travaux ont déjà 30 ans mais je les trouve vivifiants car ils abordent la question de ce type d'intervention en terme de poétique de l'espace et non selon la sempiternelle rengaine du "c'est de l'art ou pas ?".


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Je m'aper&#231;ois que nous parlons beaucoup de la maison du chaos sans trop donner des materiaux pour les lecteurs, alors voici quelques liens pour s'informer:
Pour les personnes habitant pr&#232;s de la dite maison il y &#224; une porte ouverte le 9 juillet
une vid&#233;o sur les bunkers


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

tout le site d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la maison du chaos ( le site fait  par Ehrmann)  permet de se faire une id&#233;e
vaut mieux passer par l&#224;
acces direct au menu du site sur la maison du chaos


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je m'aper&#231;ois que nous parlons beaucoup de la maison du chaos sans trop donner des materiaux pour les lecteurs, alors voici quelques liens pour s'informer:
> Pour les personnes habitant pr&#232;s de la dite maison il y &#224; une porte ouverte le 9 juillet
> une vid&#233;o sur les bunkers





Vid&#233;o tr&#232;s int&#233;ressante merci Naas.

C'est curieux, mais son discours ressemble &#224; s'y m&#233;prendre aux discours v&#233;hicul&#233; par des auteurs comme M. G. Dantec. Une esp&#232;ce d'avant-gardisme se voulant une restitution crue, sans fard, sans tabous et d&#233;barass&#233;e du politiquement correct, de la r&#233;alit&#233; du XXI&#232;me si&#232;cle.
Je me demande toutefois si cette "avant garde" l&#224; n'est pas, au fond, le pire discours r&#233;actionnaire que l'on puisse produire. Certes dans la vid&#233;o cela n'appara&#238;t pas, mais si on fait le lien avec certains textes de Dantec, et si effectivement il existe une filiation alors il faudrait peut-&#234;tre creuser l'id&#233;ologie - au del&#224; du c&#244;t&#233; soci&#233;t&#233; du spectacle marchand - que ce petit monde v&#233;hicule...
L&#224; je commence &#224; avoir des doutes :mouais:


edit : erreur de manip


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Vid&#233;o tr&#232;s int&#233;ressante merci Naas.
> 
> C'est curieux, mais son discours ressemble &#224; s'y m&#233;prendre aux discours v&#233;hicul&#233; par des auteurs comme M. G. Dantec. Une esp&#232;ce d'avant-gardisme se voulant une restitution crue, sans fard, sans tabous et d&#233;barass&#233;e du politiquement correct, de la r&#233;alit&#233; du XXI&#232;me si&#232;cle.
> Je me demande toutefois si cette "avant garde" l&#224; n'est pas, au fond, le pire discours r&#233;actionnaire que l'on puisse produire. Certes dans la vid&#233;o cela n'appara&#238;t pas, mais si on fait le lien avec certains textes de Dantec, et si effectivement il existe une filiation alors il faudrait peut-&#234;tre creuser l'id&#233;ologie - au del&#224; du c&#244;t&#233; soci&#233;t&#233; du spectacle marchand - que ce petit monde v&#233;hicule...
> ...


Interessant ton rapprochement MDDantec - maison du chaos et autres id&#233;ologues du chaos apocalyptique
Astucieux

j'imagine que tu fais reference &#224; la 2 &#232; partie de la carri&#232;re ( et /ou id&#233;ologie ) MGD, assez ...extr&#234;me
 ( et je suis pudiquement gentil l&#224;, PAS ENVIE  de d&#233;tailler)

Ceci &#233;tant dit l'Erhmann a semble t ill des parcours id&#233;ologiques assez sinueux
 il est fls d'industriel que le fiston affirme  affili&#233; &#224; ..l'Opus Dei.
Il y a de forts &#233;tranges brouillards concernant la pens&#233;e de ce jeune milliardaire multicartes
( A mon avis , totalement volontaires)


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; je commence &#224; avoir des doutes :mouais:



Surtout en lisant ce texte... On prend un peu de Deleuze, Malevitch, un peu d'alchimie, un peu de discours sectaire, un peu de tout, avec une pinc&#233;e de n'importe quoi et on passe au mixeur...


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas Dantec ?...


oui tout pareil, tu peux nous en dire plus ?


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Interessant ton rapprochement MDDantec - maison du chaos et autres id&#233;ologues du chaos apocalyptique
> Astucieux
> 
> j'imagine que tu fais reference &#224; la 2 &#232; partie de la carri&#232;re ( et /ou id&#233;ologie ) MGD, assez ...extr&#234;me
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire.

Excusez si je fais digression par rapport au sujet de base, mais il me semblait que cela devait &#234;tre relev&#233;.



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas Dantec et je ne suis pas dans la situation id&#233;ale pour aller profiter de ces liens  , mais il y a souvent au c&#339;ur de l'avant-garde, ou pr&#233;tendue telle, des tentations jusqu'auboutiste qui peuvent fr&#244;ler l'inacceptable, la morale &#233;tant une cible privil&#233;gi&#233;e de l'artiste engag&#233; _(ou pr&#233;tendu tel)._
> Le plus souvent ces tentations ne d&#233;passent pas le stade intentionnel et provocateur du Manifeste, mais si on regarde dans le pass&#233;, le futurisme italien a &#233;t&#233; beaucoup plus loin.
> :sick:



Bon, il faudra s'occuper de cette (petite) lacune  .

Pour ce qui est de la morale comme cible privil&#233;gi&#233;e des avant gardes j'entends bien que l'objectif est de mettre en cause la morale dominante. La question que je me pose sur cette avant garde l&#224; c'est de savoir si la morale sous-jacente qu'elle veut promouvoir n'est pas un retour &#224; des valeurs un peu douteuses du milieu du si&#232;cle pr&#233;c&#233;dent.




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout en lisant ce texte... On prend un peu de Deleuze, Malevitch, un peu d'alchimie, un peu de discours sectaire, un peu de tout, avec une pinc&#233;e de n'importe quoi et on passe au mixeur...



C'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s le fond intellectuel de Dantec effectivement. On voit se profiler, sous pr&#233;texte d'une religiosit&#233; nouvelle les vieilles antiennes du catholicisme le plus sectaire.


edit : l&#224; on va vraiment s'&#233;garer les gars


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

le tout parfois via des concepts  donnant  une étrange mixture de "nouveauté sur des bases anciennes" ;  syncrétisme adaptabilité et "mutation" ( voire transmutation  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout en lisant ce texte... On prend un peu de Deleuze, Malevitch, un peu d'alchimie, un peu de discours sectaire, un peu de tout, avec une pinc&#233;e de n'importe quoi et on passe au mixeur...



Tout &#224; fait. Un v&#233;ritable salmigondis "abracadabrantesque" ©. Avec de vieilles r&#233;surgences alchimico-&#233;sot&#233;rico-Dan Brownienne, comme celle de la salamandre. Rappellons que c'&#233;tait l'embl&#232;me de Fran&#231;ois Premier...
Le concept de Chaos a lui-m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; largement exploit&#233;. Par exemple dans les ann&#233;es 60-70 du c&#244;t&#233; de l'art am&#233;ricain de fa&#231;on formelle - dirais-je faute de de mieux - et inspir&#233; de travaux math&#233;matiques (recours au hasard, au non-ma&#238;tris&#233;...). L'utilisation du concept devient plus g&#234;nant quand il s'id&#233;ologise : le recours au Chaos comme destruction d'un ordre ancien jug&#233; d&#233;cadent duquel jaillira un Ordre Nouveau. Vous m'avez compris....

Mais finalement, dans le cas pr&#233;sent tout &#231;&#224; est-il aussi dangereux qu'on veuille bien le penser ? L'art contemporain _fran&#231;ais institutionnellement visible_ est depuis plus de 20 ans domin&#233; par le *discours*. La pratique du discours a pris le pas sur celle de l'oeuvre, le paradoxe &#233;tant que ce discours, pour &#234;tre entendu, se doit d'&#234;tre "subversif" et provoc'. La subversion est devenu une forme d'acad&#233;misme pour s'ouvrir le droit &#224; la.... subvention. 
Quand on visualise les vignettes qui accompagnent le texte du lien de Tibomon, franchement y'a pas de quoi se taper le c** par terre, non ? On met du "qui-d&#233;range-bien-comme-i'-faut-en-ce-moment" avec des portraits de Ben Laden (je parie qu'il doit aussi y avoir un peu de porno, un chouya de sado, deux trois r&#233;f&#233;rences aux g&#233;nocides du XX&#232;me si&#232;cle...). Evidemment, vue la nullit&#233; esth&#233;tique de ce genre de proposition, il faut bien aller noyer le tout dans la sauce d'un charabia discursif. Une forme de marketing de la subversion. :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

bien vu
J'irai jusqu'&#224; dire en plaisantant &#224; peine qu'il y a une _esthetique du discours de la provocation_

et bien entendu une sous section
_esthetique de l'anti-esthetisme bourgeois_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> bien vu
> J'irai jusqu'à dire en plaisantant à peine qu'il y a une _esthetique du discours de la provocation_
> 
> et bien entendu une sous section
> _esthetique de l'anti-esthetisme bourgeois_



Arrête ! Arrête ! on va se faire traiter de fachos-réacs dans les antichambres de la rue de Valois.


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

Je me souviens d'un tableau repr&#233;sentant un rectangle blanc et dont le titre &#233;tait (si ma m&#233;moire est bonne) :

_Travers&#233;e de la mer rouge par les H&#233;breux. La mer s'est retir&#233;e, les h&#233;breux sont pass&#233;s, les troupes de Pharaons ne sont pas encore arriv&#233;es._

Cela donnait &#224; peu pr&#233;s &#231;a :











PS : laissez Roberto sortir, &#231;a suffit maintenant.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Arr&#234;te ! Arr&#234;te ! on va se faire traiter de fachos-r&#233;acs dans les antichambres de la rue de Valois.


Qu'y  a t il rue de Valois?
Des salons et des antichambres  

Le Minist&#232;re de  DDV alias "_Misteur Fnac Virgin DRM"_   lui est  pass&#233; au 92 rue Saint-Honor&#233; !

Pas loin d'un EXCELLENT bar  &#224; vins pas cher ( voir les fils  adressses  bouffe , je crois que je l'ai mis) 

Quant aux fachos r&#233;acs , marrant , mais je les verrai, mine de rien  plut&#244;t du cot&#233; des gens dont au sujet desquels on glause.
( _glause toujours tu m'interesses _ comme disait l'autre, Ahh l'Autre , ce grand m&#233;connu comme disait Lacan)

ps la r&#233;ference Roberto Vendez est un MUST comme on dit chez les mauvaises Lang.

Allais France !
( faut que je sorte l&#224;, je d&#233;rive sport, mes neurones clapautisent or ne l'oublions pas 
il faut imp&#233;rativement... _faire sens_)


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, vue la nullité esthétique de ce genre de proposition, il faut bien aller noyer le tout dans la sauce d'un charabia discursif. Une forme de marketing de la subversion. :hein:



Il faut préciser le sens que tu donnes au mot esthétique (différent de beau)  

Marketing de la subversion évidemment, mais on verra à plus ou moins long terme s'il est tenté par autre chose. Évidemment, il commence à vouloir jouer avec l'idée de réserver une partie de l'oeuvre à quelques initiés et, à mon sens, c'est à partir de là que l'on va voir jusqu'où il compte aller  
Note aussi que ça manque cruellement d'extraterrestres mais cela peut encore évoluer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note aussi que ça manque cruellement d'extraterrestres...



... Et de mutantes cannibales à fortes poitrines...  :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

"Marketing de la subversion", "esth&#233;tique de l'anti-esth&#233;tisme bourgeois"....

Ce fil d&#233;passe toutes mes esp&#233;rances ! :love:

Bon, on disgresse un peu sur le contenu de l'&#339;uvre et sur la pens&#233;e du cr&#233;ateur-m&#233;c&#232;ne-_deus ex machina_. Mais je suppose qu'il faut aller au fond de ce d&#233;bat avant de pouvoir revenir aux questions touchant son impact social.

Alors je creuse encore un peu, tout en tentant de recentrer par le haut.

J'ai l'impression, en lisant les zozos, que l'on est effectivement face &#224; une nouvelle proph&#233;tie. La volont&#233; de fonder une religion dont les artistes seraient les pr&#234;tres. Prendre au pop-art son marketing, tirer l'art conceptuel jusqu'&#224; sa vanit&#233; fondamentale, et tenter de circuler parmi les m&#233;andres contradictoires de la philiosophie a-moderne ("le monde ne se divise pas seulement en choses et en id&#233;es, mais aussi en hybrides des deux, et cela fut toujours le cas") et post-moderne ("rien n'est plus comme avant"), le tout saupoudr&#233; de situationnisme ("la soci&#233;t&#233; est spectacle, et il suffit de dire pour &#234;tre")*.

"Les religions sont mortes, mais il faut restituer le sacr&#233;", dit en substance le monsieur de la salamandre. Comme les scientifiques, qui promettaient d'&#234;tre les nouveaux ap&#244;tres, ne savent que faire dans l'utilitarisme et l'ath&#233;isme, les artistes seront les nouveaux donnneurs de sens. 
D'o&#249; les deux faces de la chose, la "demeure", publique, qui provoque le regard, et la "maison", priv&#233;e, qui rassemble les disciples.
Il y a un parall&#232;le avec le n&#233;o-conservatisme de Dantec et autres Houellebecq (dont l'immense stalker, qui nous visita il y a quelques temps, est le premier ex&#233;g&#232;te fran&#231;ais auto-consacr&#233.
Mais les objectifs sont encore autres. Il ne s'agit pas tant de retourner &#224; un occident perdu, que de refonder une civilisation sur le n&#233;ant et l'autodestruction de l'humanit&#233;, par subversion du pr&#233;sent.
L&#224;, oui, il y a fumisterie. Mais pas plus que chez les dadas en leur temps.  et que je te reboucle ma boucle...

N'emp&#234;che que c'est une autre fa&#231;on, pas inint&#233;ressante du point de vue de l'analyse, de reposer la question de la place de l'artiste.







_*j'esp&#232;re que mes raccourcis ne choqueront pas trop les puristes._


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

y a pas &#224; recentrer ( on parle de chaos )

on sent des relents de _homme nouveau_ et autres _du pass&#233; f&#233;zon tableuraz_ qui sont-furent - pas vues comme fumisteries par tous.
Dans le pass&#233; r&#233;cent  c'est m&#234;me all&#233; assez loin .
Je connaissais un artiste combodgien qui aurait &#233;t&#233;  ravi de donner son avis...
---------
Artiste "shaman" ?
Artiste " devin"?
Artiste "pr&#233;curseur - leader d'avant garde"?

on a _beau_ dire    ca tourne encore et toujours autour de la d&#233;finition et de la position de l'artiste


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sauf mon cher que les Dadaistes, en leur temps, faisaient face (artistiquement) à des schémas bourgeois d'autant plus imposants qu'ils s'étaient durçis au contact de la révolution russe : le monde était "plus simple" et incarner l'avant-garde était une ambition plus limpide qu'aujourd'hui.




 Ah... Ainsi, tu connais les dadaistes. Je me disais aussi que tu étais pour quelque chose dans les épisodes précédents. 
Micazara, c'est toi ! Avoue !



> S'il y a de nos jours beaucoup plus de soupçons d'éventuelles fumisteries, c'est que depuis la seconde moitié du siècle passé de nombreuses "révolutions culturelles" (au sens littéral du terme) plus ou moins identifiables sont venues rendre infiniment plus complexe le contexte dans lequel évolue l'artiste.
> 
> Le _"tout est possible"_ était un idéal à accomplir pour certains artistes dès la fin du XIXème siècle, c'est désormais, et depuis quelques années, un simple constat qui peut même assécher la créativité.
> :sick:



C'est une possibilité. Et en même temps, nous sommes loin d'avoir fait le tour. Mais ceux qui s'aventurent hors des frontières établies se heurtent régulièrement à l'incompréhension de leurs semblables.
(Tiens, je pense à cette compagnie d'art public que je chéris particulièrement, et dont le dernier spectacle repose inlassablement la question de ce qu'est une intervention artistique, et, plus prosaïquement, de la "discipline" à laquelle les financeurs ou les acheteurs rattachent leurs productions).

et allez, un peu de pub pour play rec....


----------



## Tonton Nestor (6 Juillet 2006)

Pfff... De toute fa&#231;on on a vu lors du reportage d'Envoy&#233; Sp&#233;cial sur Ehrmann qu'il utilise exclusivement des PC sous Windows... Pfff... Tu parles de chaos...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut préciser le sens que tu donnes au mot esthétique (différent de beau)
> .... / .....
> Note aussi que ça manque cruellement d'extraterrestres mais cela peut encore évoluer



Je te rassure : le "beau" est une catégorie esthétique  . Mais je ne veux pas disgresser sur ce que j'entends par "esthétique", et quand même revenir au sujet. Que M. Erhmann ne souhaite montrer sa demeure qu'uax initiés ne me choque pas. Après tout il s'agit d'une collection privée. Il en fait ce qu'il en veut.

Côté extraterrestres, lacune impardonnable effectivement.   Je serais lui je rajouterai aussi une dose de société secrète et de complot mondial. C'est très vendeur çà en ce moment !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je serais lui je rajouterai aussi une dose de soci&#233;t&#233; secr&#232;te et de complot mondial. C'est tr&#232;s vendeur &#231;&#224; en ce moment !


Aaah 
De facon implicite y aurait il alors une d&#233;marche commerciale dans cette d&#233;marche artistique? Un truc &#224; vendre?

 on pourrait alors aussi envisager le champ _esth&#233;tique du d&#233;marchage_
( les t&#233;l&#233;marketeurs font de l'Art !!)

Ou bien n'est ce qu'une d&#233;marche  provoco-philanthropico-rebelle (  de niveau 4 sur l'&#233;chelle de la r&#233;bellion norm&#233;e)?

Que de questions

Quoiqu'il en soit vu le nombre de d&#233;marches envisageables , il serait souhaitable qu'un podologue donne son avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il en soit vu le nombre de démarches envisageables , il serait souhaitable qu'un podologue donne son avis.




Pourtant, c'est vraiment pas le pied, c't'horreur !


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que je ne suis pas hors-sujet avec ceci... Il s'agit d'une "maison" qui se trouve en banlieue lyonnaise et dont le propriétaire est feru d'art (il est artiste lui-même) : il laisse les artistes s'y exprimer librement et ça donne ce résultat. C'est également le siège de sa société. On aime... ou pas ! Perso je trouve que c'est un lieu extraordinaire (même si je ne l'ai vu qu'en photo jusqu'à présent) ; malheureusement, la "Demeure du Chaos" est menacée d'être detruite par les autorités locales... Où commence la dictature et où s'arrête la liberté ?




wow, ça doit faire du "bruit" dans le paysage, non?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Tu as 80 posts pour t'en faire une id&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> N'emp&#234;che que c'est une autre fa&#231;on, pas inint&#233;ressante du point de vue de l'analyse, de reposer la question de la place de l'artiste.[/I]



Sauf ton respect, Rezba, tu ne trouves pas qu'il y en a un peu marre de ce d&#233;bat sur la place de l'artiste ? Toute une partie de la cr&#233;ation contemporaine fran&#231;aise de ces 20 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es ne cesse de tourner sempiternellement autour de &#231;&#224;, fa&#231;on T.O.C. Avec la r&#233;f&#233;rence gavante &#224; Duchamp, dont l'oeuvre a &#233;t&#233; tritur&#233;e &#224; un tel point que je finis par me demander s'il avait vraiment pens&#233; &#224; tout ce qu'on a pu extraire comme bouillies conceptuelles de son travail... 
Or si ce th&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; - &#224; mon sens - us&#233; jusqu'&#224; la trame, c'est du fait m&#234;me du statut de la cr&#233;ation contemporaine en France o&#249; l'Etat (Minist&#232;re de la Culture) a largement influenc&#233; les conditions tant institutionnelles que financi&#232;res (march&#233; public) de la culture. Je partage l'humeur atrabilaire d'un Jean Clair &#224; ce sujet (duss&#233;-je me faire traiter de r&#233;ac' comme le d&#233;signent ses d&#233;tracteurs) : le syst&#232;me de financement de la "culture" * en France a finalement ass&#233;ch&#233; la cr&#233;ation. Je n'exposerai pas plus avant cette th&#232;se, faute de temps, mais certains se sont sournoisement amus&#233;s &#224; pousser ce syst&#232;me _ad absurdum_. Ainsi il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;es, cette artiste am&#233;ricaine contact&#233;e par un centre d'art fran&#231;ais qui avait fait une proposition cocasse finalement refus&#233;e. Elle restait &#224; New-York, le centre lui envoyant le montant de la subvention pr&#233;vue pour son travail. Avec cet argent elle aurait &#233;t&#233; faire son shopping dans les boutiques de NYC, et aurait r&#233;exp&#233;di&#233; ses tickets de caisse pour qu'ils soient expos&#233;s !!! Dans un autre contexte, pourtant moins subventionn&#233; (Angleterre), ces &#233;tudiants en derni&#232;re ann&#233;e des Beaux-Arts qui avaient fait scandale en utilisant l'argent d'une subvention de travail collectif afin d'aller se dorer la pilule au soleil (plages de Tha&#239;lande, si je me souviens). Ils avaient film&#233; leurs vacances au cam&#233;scope, comme M. Tout-le-Monde, et avaient pr&#233;sent&#233; &#231;&#224; comme une performance.  



*autre d&#233;bat : la "culture", fa&#231;on Lang (_"tout est culture"_), n'a-t-elle pas compl&#232;tement fait oublier "l'art" ?


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, tout ça m'a rappelé ce bon vieux Boronali


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Marketing de la subversion", "esth&#233;tique de l'anti-esth&#233;tisme bourgeois"....
> 
> Ce fil d&#233;passe toutes mes esp&#233;rances ! :love:
> 
> Bon, on disgresse un peu sur le contenu de l'&#339;uvre et sur la pens&#233;e du cr&#233;ateur-m&#233;c&#232;ne-_deus ex machina_. Mais je suppose qu'il faut aller au fond de ce d&#233;bat avant de pouvoir revenir aux questions touchant son impact social.


 
En esp&#233;rant ne pas trop disgresser, mais d'un point de vue th&#233;&#226;trale, Hermann fait son spectacle. Et le spectacle vivant est aujourd'hui un m&#233;lange de diff&#233;rents arts. 

Socialement ...
L'art et le sacr&#233;.
Disons le clairement, il y a ici toutes les caract&#233;ristiques qui d&#233;finissent une "secte".
Certains l'ayant connu en disent que quand on y entrait on ne pouvait plus en sortir ...
Et l'implant qu'il impose &#224; ses disciples en _est_ une preuve. 
Encore un gourou fauchant des &#226;mes perdues, en leur donnant un sens &#224; leur vie (un pr&#234;t- &#224;-penser), une id&#233;ologie (la salamandre), et m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; leur proposer une aide mat&#233;riel (m&#233;c&#232;ne). En gros toute les ficelles de la manipulation. Car il utilise aussi les objections de ses d&#233;tracteurs pour son propre compte.

Il utilise aussi les pr&#233;ceptes de la "charte des missions de service public pour le spectacle" de Catherine Trautmann r&#233;gissant le spectacle vivant : extraits

*"La responsabilit&#233; sociale*
 Cette                 responsabilit&#233; s&#8217;exerce, au-del&#224; des relations que chaque                 organisme entretient avec le public le plus fid&#232;le, par tous les modes                 d&#8217;action susceptibles de modifier les comportements dans cette partie                 largement majoritaire de la population qui n&#8217;a pas pour habitude la                 fr&#233;quentation volontaire des &#339;uvres d&#8217;art. Dans cette                 perspective, un large r&#233;seau de partenaires et de relais inscrits dans                 la vie professionnelle ou associative, comprenant notamment le secteur                 socio-&#233;ducatif, doit &#234;tre recherch&#233;, voire suscit&#233;.                 Une politique tarifaire simple, coh&#233;rente et attractive constitue                 &#233;galement un &#233;l&#233;ment important dans un processus de                 d&#233;mocratisation des pratiques d&#8217;acc&#232;s aux institutions et                 productions du spectacle vivant.
La sensibilisation, dans le cadre de                 l&#8217;&#233;ducation, de nouvelles classes d&#8217;&#226;ge aux                 r&#233;alit&#233;s de la pratique et de l&#8217;offre artistique doit                 &#234;tre une priorit&#233; strat&#233;gique. Cette action peut &#234;tre                 directe, par l&#8217;organisation de rencontres, de stages, de classes                 culturelles et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement par l&#8217;utilisation de toutes                 les possibilit&#233;s qu&#8217;offrent les proc&#233;dures partenariales                 entre l&#8217;&#233;ducation nationale et la culture, ou indirecte par une                 large diffusion de documents p&#233;dagogiques, un esprit de dialogue et de                 service identifi&#233; en tant que tel par le corps enseignant. Elle doit                 &#234;tre une composante r&#233;guli&#232;re et prioritaire de                 l&#8217;activit&#233; des institutions, au plus pr&#232;s de leur projet                 artistique. Dans le m&#234;me esprit, des liens particuliers doivent                 &#234;tre tiss&#233;s avec l&#8217;Universit&#233;.
* La                 responsabilit&#233; sociale s&#8217;exerce &#233;galement &#224;                 l&#8217;&#233;gard des personnes exclues pour des raisons &#233;ducatives,                 &#233;conomiques ou physiques. Il est aujourd&#8217;hui du devoir civique de                 chacun des organismes culturels b&#233;n&#233;ficiant de fonds publics de                 prendre une part dans l&#8217;att&#233;nuation des                 in&#233;galit&#233;s."*

C'est vrai que la dessus, l'Etat y va un peu fort : att&#233;nuer les in&#233;galit&#233;s sociales avec le spectacle vivant ...

On continue

*La                 responsabilit&#233; professionnelle*
 Les institutions artistiques et                 culturelles, charg&#233;es de mission d&#8217;int&#233;r&#234;t                 g&#233;n&#233;ral, peuvent constituer des p&#244;les de                 r&#233;f&#233;rence pour les professionnels de leur secteur.
* Les                 comp&#233;tences, les savoir faire, les espaces de travail et les                 &#233;quipements techniques qu&#8217;elles concentrent doivent pouvoir                 b&#233;n&#233;ficier :
 >> aux &#233;quipes artistiques ou                 culturelles situ&#233;es dans l&#8217;environnement g&#233;ographique, qui                 n&#8217;ont pas toujours de lieu fixe ou dont l&#8217;espace de travail est                 tr&#232;s limit&#233; ; toutes les formes de collaboration peuvent                 &#234;tre envisag&#233;es, du pr&#234;t d&#8217;espace ou de mat&#233;riel                 &#224; la coproduction en passant par l&#8217;association, sous forme de                 stages, ou d&#8217;assistanat aux productions et aux autres activit&#233;s de                 l&#8217;&#233;tablissement.*
>> aux &#233;quipes d&#8217;amateurs                 qui souhaitent recevoir des conseils, des informations, parfois une assistance                 et la possibilit&#233; de pr&#233;senter leur travail &#224; un public                 diff&#233;rent, dans un cadre technique professionnel.
* Enfin, une                 attention constante doit &#234;tre consacr&#233;e aux jeunes artistes,                 techniciens ou professionnels de la m&#233;diation et de la gestion                 culturelle, pour lesquels les r&#233;seaux institutionnels doivent constituer                 un espace d&#8217;apprentissage et d&#8217;insertion                 privil&#233;gi&#233;.

*Toute cette responsabilit&#233; pour le spectacle vivant, les maigres subventions ne suffisent pas !

Pourtant le spectacle vivant est le plus subventionn&#233; de tous les arts en Rh&#244;ne Alpes (et j'imagines dans les autres DRAC aussi ????)

"Il s&#8217;agit principalement du soutien a&#768; la cre&#769;ation et de l&#8217;aide a&#768; la production et a&#768; la diffusion. Dans le champ du spectacle vivant l&#8217; Etat a engage&#769; 33,9 M &#8364; dans le soutien a&#768; la cre&#769;ation, a&#768; la production et a&#768; la diffusion. Dans cette enveloppe le total des aides aux compagnies a e&#769;te&#769; de 4,5 M&#8364; ."

Extrait du Bilan de la DRAC Rhone Alpes : t&#233;l&#233;chargeable ici

Conclusion : 

Hermann en tant qu'"artiste du spectacle" semble se placer contre les institutions, dans une situation o&#249; les artistes &#233;mergent dans tous les coins de France et de Navarre et o&#249; cela engendre quelques complications d'un point de vue &#233;conomique (l'Etat a beau subventionner il ne peut pas donner de l'argent &#224; tous le monde donc il donnent des conditions toujours plus strictes et souvent irr&#233;alisables pour tous les artistes du spectacle vivant). Ainsi que des probl&#232;mes de lieu de repr&#233;sentations.
Il se trouve donc &#234;tre le m&#233;c&#232;ne id&#233;ale, qui a priori*, ne demande pas tant de conditions pour aider les autres artistes, qu'il poss&#232;de un lieu, tout en leur offrant ce que le "spectacle vivant" subventionn&#233; est cens&#233; offrir &#224; la soci&#233;t&#233; et aux autres artistes.

* l'implant est il une condition ?


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf ton respect, Rezba, tu ne trouves pas qu'il y en a un peu marre de ce d&#233;bat sur la place de l'artiste ? Toute une partie de la cr&#233;ation contemporaine fran&#231;aise de ces 20 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es ne cesse de tourner sempiternellement autour de &#231;&#224;, fa&#231;on T.O.C. Avec la r&#233;f&#233;rence gavante &#224; Duchamp, dont l'oeuvre a &#233;t&#233; tritur&#233;e &#224; un tel point que je finis par me demander s'il avait vraiment pens&#233; &#224; tout ce qu'on a pu extraire comme bouillies conceptuelles de son travail...
> Or si ce th&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; - &#224; mon sens - us&#233; jusqu'&#224; la trame, c'est du fait m&#234;me du statut de la cr&#233;ation contemporaine en France o&#249; l'Etat (Minist&#232;re de la Culture) a largement influenc&#233; les conditions tant institutionnelles que financi&#232;res (march&#233; public) de la culture. Je partage l'humeur atrabilaire d'un Jean Clair &#224; ce sujet (duss&#233;-je me faire traiter de r&#233;ac' comme le d&#233;signent ses d&#233;tracteurs) : le syst&#232;me de financement de la "culture" * en France a finalement ass&#233;ch&#233; la cr&#233;ation. Je n'exposerai pas plus avant cette th&#232;se, faute de temps, mais certains se sont sournoisement amus&#233;s &#224; pousser ce syst&#232;me _ad absurdum_. Ainsi il y a une dizaine d'ann&#233;es, cette artiste am&#233;ricaine contact&#233;e par un centre d'art fran&#231;ais qui avait fait une proposition cocasse finalement refus&#233;e. Elle restait &#224; New-York, le centre lui envoyant le montant de la subvention pr&#233;vue pour son travail. Avec cet argent elle aurait &#233;t&#233; faire son shopping dans les boutiques de NYC, et aurait r&#233;exp&#233;di&#233; ses tickets de caisse pour qu'ils soient expos&#233;s !!! Dans un autre contexte, pourtant moins subventionn&#233; (Angleterre), ces &#233;tudiants en derni&#232;re ann&#233;e des Beaux-Arts qui avaient fait scandale en utilisant l'argent d'une subvention de travail collectif afin d'aller se dorer la pilule au soleil (plages de Tha&#239;lande, si je me souviens). Ils avaient film&#233; leurs vacances au cam&#233;scope, comme M. Tout-le-Monde, et avaient pr&#233;sent&#233; &#231;&#224; comme une performance.
> 
> 
> ...



Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; jul29.

Il serait peut-&#234;tre temps de penser que Duchamp a fait de la m*erde et que ces provocations sont devenus des provocations de boy scout onaniste et qu'il serait peut-&#234;tre temps de arr&#234;ter de se servir de lui comme d'un pr&#233;curseur. Il serait plus int&#233;ressant de s'int&#233;resser a son fr&#232;re qui lui a travaill&#233; l'art.


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tout ça m'a rappelé ce bon vieux Boronali



Lui au moins, on comprend!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jul29.
> 
> Il serait peut-être temps de penser que Duchamp a fait de la m*erde et que ces provocations sont devenus des provocations de boy scout onaniste et qu'il serait peut-être temps de arrêter de se servir de lui comme d'un précurseur. Il serait plus intéressant de s'intéresser a son frère qui lui a travaillé l'art.



 Merci.
Malgré mon âme de pamphlétaire, j'aime cependant la nuance. :rateau: :hosto:  
Donc je dirais néanmoins que ce qu'on fait _certains_ successeurs de Duchamp est plus intéressant que ce qu'a fait Duchamp lui-même... Je pense à ces artiste américains des années 60 qui l'on redécouvert alors qu'il était tombé dans l'oubli. Plus précisément j'ai en tête Raushenberg (même si je n'aime pas tout) et Jasper Johns.
Bien sûr, la tarte à la crème qu'est devenue la référence à Duchamp-à-tout-bout-de-champ me barbe autant que toi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Malgré mon âme de pamphlétaire, j'aime cependant la nuance. :rateau: :hosto:
> Donc je dirais néanmoins que ce qu'on fait _certains_ successeurs de Duchamp est plus intéressant que ce qu'a fait Duchamp lui-même... Je pense à ces artiste américains des années 60 qui l'on redécouvert alors qu'il était tombé dans l'oubli. Plus précisément j'ai en tête Raushenberg (même si je n'aime pas tout) et Jasper Johns.
> Bien sûr, la tarte à la crème qu'est devenue la référence à Duchamp-à-tout-bout-de-champ me barbe autant que toi !



Si Ehrmann est post-moderne, en prenant ce terme dans le sens le plus négatif qu'on puisse lui trouver, alors s'affilier à Duchamp, à priori, est le moins qu'il puisse faire


----------



## chupastar (7 Juillet 2006)

J'y suis all&#233; il n'y a pas trop longtemps, j'ai beaucoup aim&#233;! Mais je comprends aussi tout &#224; fait pourquoi les voisins se plaignent!

J'ai fait pas mal de photos, si vous voulez voir elles sont ici: http://www.picsmaker.net/blog/index.php?2006/06/06/330-j-y-etais-visiter-la-demeure-du-chaos


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis allé il n'y a pas trop longtemps, j'ai beaucoup aimé! Mais je comprends aussi tout à fait pourquoi les voisins se plaignent!
> 
> J'ai fait pas mal de photos, si vous voulez voir elles sont ici: http://www.picsmaker.net/blog/index.php?2006/06/06/330-j-y-etais-visiter-la-demeure-du-chaos



Et bien c'est toi qui a raison : il est fondamental d'aller faire l'expérience personnelle d'une oeuvre.


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Juillet 2006)

En lisant ces 80 postes, tout ce que je peux dire, c'est que j'ai bien envie d'y aller moi aussi, histoire de voir cette verrücktes maison par moi-même, et de me faire un avis sur la question... 

ça fait loin de Lausanne en train?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve que lui c'est un artiste
J'irais bien le voir


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2006)

un article tr&#232;s interessant paru il y &#224; quelques jours dans l'herald tribune ou bon je sais c'est en angalis, mais cela apporte un autre point de vue sur la d&#233;marche


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Ne parlant pas l'anglais, j'ai pas tout compris!
Avec ce qui se passe au Moyen-Orient, Erhmann a encore des beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ne parlant pas l'anglais, j'ai pas tout compris!




Enfin, là, il s'agit surtout de le lire, pas trop de le parler...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

La question art versus urbanisme doit être tranchée cet après-midi par le tribunal de la cour d'appel de Lyon. Il y a quelques temps T. Ehrmann avais payé 120 000  d'amende.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La question art versus urbanisme doit être tranchée cet après-midi par le tribunal de la cour d'appel de Lyon. Il y a quelques temps T. Ehrmann avais payé 120 000  d'amende.



Il vient de s'en remanger une de 200 000... Bah! Il a les moyens de raquer, l'artiste maudit...


----------



## boddy (14 Septembre 2006)

... et il garde sa Demeure "en l'état" ...


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2006)

une aventure presentant quelques similitudes et qui doit se conformer aux codes US


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2006)

naas a dit:


> une aventure presentant quelques similitudes et qui doit se conformer aux codes US
> [/IMG]


similitudes lointaines
car dans le cas de la maison " broken angel" , il n'y a pas du tout de bataille sur l'aspect artistique ( peu contesté, cette baraque est une institution de Brooklyn)
Mais semble ne pas etre conforme à certaines réglementations ( de sécurité)  sur la construction du coin.


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> similitudes lointaines
> ...


benh oui sinon j'aurais &#233;crit un cas semblable et non pas  "quelques similitudes" 
plus d'infos:
http://brownstoner.com/brownstoner/archives/2006/06/broken_angel_a.html
http://www.jimmylegs.com/ et probablement l'origine de l'insistance du dob


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2006)

naas a dit:


> benh oui sinon j'aurais écrit un cas semblable et non pas  "quelques similitudes"


Naaan? Sans blague?  
J'ai brievement présenté la grosse difference pour les non anglophones  
Affaire de normes de sécurité ( suite à incendie le 10 octobre ) puis inspection .
Avant cela , cet immeuble vivait sa vie " chaotique" depuis des années ( 30 ans)
Par ailleurs les proprios occupants risquent l'éviction ( + destruction de l'immeuble) s'il n'y pas de mises aux normes et font appels de dons...


----------

